# نتيجة مسابقة معمارية 4 - واجهة معمارية



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،
هذا الموضوع هو إستكمال لما سبق الاعلان عنه في المسابقة المعمارية الرابعة (الموجودة على هذا الرابط) والتي تم إستقبال المشاركات الخاصة بها وقام المالك بالتنسيق مع ملتقى المهندسين العرب بإختيار التصميم المقدم من المعماري / عبدالله الكثيري ،، ونحن إذ نبارك للأخ عبدالله فوز تصميمه ، نتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل المشاركين اللذين كانت مشاركاتهم جاده وفاعلة ومفيده ،، نستعرض هنا مشاركات الزملاء (بدون ترتيب في الاسماء ماعدا الفائز) ،، نأمل أن نناقش المشاركات مناقشة علمية جاده للإستفادة لنا جميعا ، وللجميع التحية والتقدير:

مشاركة الفائز / عبدالله الكثيري





















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مشاركة / منى البحيري
















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مشاركة / هاني سالكيني 
















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مشاركة أبو ملاك
















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مشاركة عمر مشوح
















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مشاركة بلال
















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مشاركة الاخت غفران المصري





















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مشاركة الاخ يامن أدلبي


























----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يتبع


----------



## osama morsy (16 يونيو 2010)

تصميم راقى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 يونيو 2010)

تهانينا للفائز عبد الله الكثيري، وتمنياتنا للمشاركين في هذه المسابقة بالفوز والتوفيق في مسابقات أخرى، ويكفيهم نجاحا أنهم خاضوا هذه التجربة التي تقاعس عنها الباقون إما خوفا أو استهانة.

الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة.


----------



## معماريمن (16 يونيو 2010)

مبروووك وتصميم جميل


----------



## عبــــــادي (16 يونيو 2010)

اشكركم اخواني وربي يبارك لكم وهذا كله من فضل الله ومنه علينا وتوفيقه لنا 

ومثل ما قال اخي جمال مشوار الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة​
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أبو عبدو (16 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي عبد الله وانشالله تكمل طريقك في نجاحات أكبر ومسابقات أهم...
أرجو من جميع المشاركين في المنتدى معماريين وطلاب ومشرفين توجيه النقد الذي يرونه للمشروع الذي قدمته في سبيل تطوير حفيظتي المعمارية
أسعد بأي تعليق وأستفيد من أي رأي... 
هاني السلقيني


----------



## شبلونة (16 يونيو 2010)

عنجد حلو كتير 
تسلم ايدين اللي عملهم
مشكوووورين وتقبلوا مرزري


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (16 يونيو 2010)

اخ عبد الله الف مبروك 
والواجهات حلوين وفيهم فكرة جديدة
وانك ميزت جزء الاعلانات بارتفاع الكتلة حلو 
وانا يكفيني شرف المحاولة ...لاني لن يكن لدي الكثير من الوقت 
وفي انتظار رؤية باقي المشاركات والتعليق على مشاركتي المتواضعة 
منى


----------



## عبدالله محمد الشهر (18 يونيو 2010)

اهني الاخ عبدالله الكثير على تصميمه الرئع واقول له الى الامام ماشالله كان تصميمك ذكي مره

والاخوان المتسابقين برضو ماقصروا بس في النهايه التوفيق بيد الله


----------



## المهندس السبأي (18 يونيو 2010)

.

.


ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

تحية تقدير ومُباركة للمهندس عبدالله، الذي يستحق عن جدارة المركز الأول، 

وأهنيء فيه ربط المشروع بوظيفته بشكل رائع حين اعتمدت الفكرة في شكلها العام على عربة التسوّق، مما منحت المركز طابعا ً متميزا ً بالذات حين تناغمت الخطوط والمستويات والألوان لتؤكد الفكرة وتجذب نظر المتسوّق أو المشاهد ..

وتلك فكرة رائعة حين اعتبر المشروع مركزا ً وليس مجموعة محلات خارجية كما فهمنا المشروع، 

والحقيقة أنني لم أعطِ المسابقة حقها حيث انني لم أنتبه لها إلا في اليومين الأخيرة من وقتها، ولكنني أعترف بإبداع وأحقية المبدع عبدالله وفكرته الجميلة ..

هي أيضا ً لجميع المشاركين من الزملاء المهندسين والمهندسات، والذين تجرّأوا على المشاركة طمعا ً في تطوير أنفسهم والارتقاء بخبراتهم والذي لن يكون إلا بخوض غمار المسابقة والمشاركة والمحاولة، فليس منا من هو كامل أو من وصل إلى خبرة ٍ يعتقد أنها كاكلة، أو العكس، من يرى في نفسه أنه أقل من المستوى، 

وأكاد أجزم بأن المهندس عبدالله حين شارك لم يكن يتوقع أن يكون الفائز الأول، حيث وفي قرارة نفسه يعتقد أن هنالك العديد من المبدعين أفضل منه، ولكنه أبى إلا أن يطرح مشاركته ليستفيد بمخالطة أولائك المبدعين ويتعلم منهم، وها هو قد حصل على مركزه الأول ,

أكرر تهنئتي للمهندس عبدالله، وجميع من شارك لامتلاكهم الثقة بأنفسهم والرغبة في التعلم والاستفادة، 

وللجميع أطيب تحياتي..

م. أحمد عطية ( أبو ملاك ) ..


----------



## عبــــــادي (19 يونيو 2010)

*الحقيقه يعجز اللسان عن التعبير والرد على التهاني الرائعه منكم اخواني واخواتي

ربي يبارك لكم ويوفق الجميع والى الامام والمزيد من التقدم والابداع في جميع المجالات 

اكرر شكري لكم*


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 يونيو 2010)

أود أن أُنبه الى أنني أقوم بإضافة المشاركات في أول الموضوع كلما سنحت الفرصه وسمح الوقت ،، باقي ثلاث مشاركات سأعمل على إضافتها قريبا إن شاء الله.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يونيو 2010)

مبروك للاخ عبدالله 
ومبروك لنا هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## rhm89 (19 يونيو 2010)

مبرووووووووووك لعبدالله


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يونيو 2010)

تصاميم جميلة بالفعل وأوافق اللجنة على اختيار الفائز يستحق الفوز بارك الله فيكم جميعًا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
تصاميم جميلة
تهانينا للفائز


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله التصاميم كثير جميله 
وفقك الله الجميع 
ومبارك للفائز


----------



## تامر. (20 يونيو 2010)

مبارك للزميل / عبد الله الكثيري .
تصميم رائع ومتميز .
والشكر موصول لجميع المشاركين على الأفكار الطيبة .


----------



## علي الحميد (20 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة تصميم الأخ عبدالله فعلاً يستحق الفوز جميل وناعم وأعتقد أن سهل التنفيذ.. 

يعني تصميم يتميز بكل خصائص الهندسة المطلوبة..


----------



## البحترى (20 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي عبد الله وانشالله تكمل طريقك في نجاحات أكبر ومسابقات أهم...
أرجو من جميع المشاركين في المنتدى معماريين وطلاب ومشرفين توجيه النقد الذي يرونه للمشروع الذي قدمته في سبيل تطوير حفيظتي المعمارية


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي عبد الله 
تصميمك يتميز بالاناقة والابهار وتستريح له العين ، فالي الامام دائما ، وبالتوفيق .


----------



## سنا الأمل (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن سلمت اناملكم جمييييييييعا 

تصميمات رائعة ووفقكم الله


----------



## ،، أبا محمد ~ (20 يونيو 2010)

_مبروك الفوز للمهندس الكثيري تصميم رائع و يستحق الفوز _

_أحب أن أنوه بان فكرة هذه المسابقة رائعة جميلة مفيدة فيها الفائدة و المتعة و تبادل الخبرات و التواصل _

_فهي إحدى إيجابيات هذا المنتدى الرائع _

_أشكر جميع من ساهم و يساهم فيها _

_لكن من المقاول اللي سينفذ المشروع ^ ^_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك الفوز م عبدالله والى مزيد من التفوق والنجاح ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بنت العراق الغالي (20 يونيو 2010)

مبروووك وتصميم جميل:75::75::75::75::75:
وعاشت يداك​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/63.gif


----------



## كونى عائشة (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله جميعها جميلة
ولكن فعلا يستحق تصميم الاخ /عبد الله ان يفوز
بجد تصميم راقى جدا جدا
ما شاء الله ربنا يكرمه ويزيده


----------



## HARD MAN (20 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك للأخ عبدالله الكثيري 
ومبروك لبقية الإخوة المشاركين شرف المشاركة 
وكنت أتمنى المشاركة لولا ضيق الوقت وانشغالي بأعمال أخرى 

ولكن ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة بإذن الله تعالى 

أكرر مباركتي للجميع


----------



## mausa (20 يونيو 2010)

_تحية تقدير ومباركة للمهندس عبدالله الذي يستحق عن جدارة الفوز الف مبروووووووووووووك_


----------



## م وائل حسنى (20 يونيو 2010)

الف الف الف مبروك للفائز عبدالله


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

حلو جدا


----------



## laive (20 يونيو 2010)

اهنئ الفائز واتمنى التقدم له وللجميع بمسيرتهم العمليةو العلمية


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله ،،،،
تصاميم جميلة جدا،،،،،،،،
ونبارك للأخ المهندس عبد الله الفائز بهذه المسابقة .....


----------



## الشخيبي (20 يونيو 2010)

*ما شاء الله .. جهد يثلج الصدر......
مع أن تخصصي بعيد جدا..لكن فعلا الفائز يستحق الجائزة... والواجهة مميزة ما شاء الله

مبارك أخي عبد الله الكثيري.. نتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح...

أتمنى بالفعل أن تحذو الأقسام الأخرى حذوكم في مسابقات مشابهة...

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي فيصل.. جهد مشرف بالفعل..*


----------



## المهندسة شجن (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله تصميم رائع
مبارك اخي عبد الله


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (20 يونيو 2010)

مبروك للأخ عبد الله الكثيري

مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير للأخوة و الأخوات المشاركين


----------



## فراج محمود (20 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك والله تصميم راقي جدا ومستوي عالي الجوده


----------



## الكترومانو (20 يونيو 2010)

في رأيي المتواضع جدا خاصة اني مهندس كهرباء و ليس معماري فاني ارى ان الافضل هو تصميم م/هاني سالكيني


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (20 يونيو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك مهندس عبدالله 
ودائما في تقدم ونجاح وتفوق وهارد لك لكل الذين شاركوا


----------



## maae (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
مبارك للمهندس عبد الله الكثيري 
ودمت موفقا باذن الله


----------



## خالد عسكر (20 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك للغائز واتمنى له مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (20 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله تصاميم رائعه ومبروووووك للفائزين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا : شكر وتقدير للدكتور فيصل الشريف (المشرف العام ) 
على إحتضانه لهذه المنافسات والتي أدت إلى
إنتاج هذا التصميم البديع ، في ملتقى المهندسين العرب :20:​ 
ثانيا : تهنئة قلبية للمهندس عبدالله الكثيري على تصميمه الهندسي البديع :84:​ 
ثالثا : هذه المسابقة دعوة لمن لم يشارك للمشاركة في المسابقات القادمة بمشيئة الله:55:​ 
رابعا : أرجو الله ان يوفق الذين اشتركوا في المسابقات القادمة ​ 


[/URL]​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بوركاتة 
تصميم رائعة بروكتم 
بارك الله فيكم يارب
مبارك عليكى اخى عبد الله
تصميم مميز
واخى هانى برضو تصميم حلو 
بس التصميم الفائز فية خبرة اكثر ...ودقة فى عرض والتصميم وتفاصيل


----------



## fadel1400 (21 يونيو 2010)

التصاميم جدا روعه بس حبيت اسئل هل هناك موقع معين لتعليم التصميم الخارجي او لا يوجد وشكرا للجميع


----------



## منصور اليامى (21 يونيو 2010)

تهانينا للفائز عبد الله الكثيري، وتمنياتنا للمشاركين في هذه المسابقة بالفوز والتوفيق في مسابقات أخرى،


----------



## عبــــــادي (21 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم


احب اشكر كل من شارك بالموضوع وقدم لي التهاني 
شرف كبير لي ان يشارك هذا الكم من المهندسين والدكاتره في الموضوع ورؤية التصميم
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم وينور دروبكم والى النجاح انشاءالله 

واتمنى ان نلتقي في المزيد من النشاطات في هذا الملتقى الرائع


المهندس
المهندس فيصل الشريف
د. حسين
osama morsy
جمال الهمالي اللافي
معماريمن
ابوعبدو
شبلونة
mnoshaaaaaa
عبدالله محمد الشهر
المهندس السبأي
الفصول الاربعة
rhm89
إسلام علي
العقاب الهرم
محبة رسول الله
تامر.
علي السبيعي
البحتري
عاطف مخلوف
سنا الأمل
أبا محمد
سنا الإسلام
بنت العراق الغالي
أميرة87
HARD MAN
mausa
م.وائل حسين
m66666677
laive
عاشقة تراب الاقصى
الشخيبي
المهندسة شجن
abo alafkar
فراج محمود
الكترومانو
المهندسه ريتاج
maae
خالد عسكر
gold_fire_engineer
د.محمد باشراحيل
م/أمل مصطفى كامل
fadel1400
منصور اليامي​*
...........

*اتمنى ان لا اكون قد نسيت احدا :34:*


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس رفيق توفيق*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

تحية تقدير ومُباركة للمهندس عبدالله، الذي يستحق عن جدارة المركز الأول، 

وأهنيء فيه ربط المشروع بوظيفته بشكل رائع حين اعتمدت الفكرة في شكلها العام على عربة التسوّق، مما منحت المركز طابعا ً متميزا ً بالذات حين تناغمت الخطوط والمستويات والألوان لتؤكد الفكرة وتجذب نظر المتسوّق أو المشاهد ..

وتلك فكرة رائعة حين اعتبر المشروع مركزا ً وليس مجموعة محلات خارجية كما فهمنا المشروع، 

والحقيقة أنني لم أعطِ المسابقة حقها حيث انني لم أنتبه لها إلا في اليومين الأخيرة من وقتها، ولكنني أعترف بإبداع وأحقية المبدع عبدالله وفكرته الجميلة ..

هي أيضا ً لجميع المشاركين من الزملاء المهندسين والمهندسات، والذين تجرّأوا على المشاركة طمعا ً في تطوير أنفسهم والارتقاء بخبراتهم والذي لن يكون إلا بخوض غمار المسابقة والمشاركة والمحاولة، فليس منا من هو كامل أو من وصل إلى خبرة ٍ يعتقد أنها كاكلة، أو العكس، من يرى في نفسه أنه أقل من المستوى، 

وأكاد أجزم بأن المهندس عبدالله حين شارك لم يكن يتوقع أن يكون الفائز الأول، حيث وفي قرارة نفسه يعتقد أن هنالك العديد من المبدعين أفضل منه، ولكنه أبى إلا أن يطرح مشاركته ليستفيد بمخالطة أولائك المبدعين ويتعلم منهم، وها هو قد حصل على مركزه الأول ,

أكرر تهنئتي للمهندس عبدالله، وجميع من شارك لامتلاكهم الثقة بأنفسهم والرغبة في التعلم والاستفادة، 

وللجميع أطيب تحياتي..مهندس رفيق توفيق


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق&& قسم اشرف فى دار الرياض اللا &ستشارات الهندسيه &​ 
احب اشكر كل من شارك بالموضوع وان قدم لكم التهاني 
شرف كبير لي ان يشاركم هذا الكم من المهندسين والدكاتره في الموضوع ورؤية التصميم
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم وينور دروبكم والى النجاح انشاءالله ​ 
واتمنى ان نلتقي في المزيد من النشاطات في هذا الملتقى الرائع​ 
مهندس رفيق توفيق قسم عماره 
المهندس
المهندس فيصل الشريف
د. حسين
osama morsy
جمال الهمالي اللافي
معماريمن
ابوعبدو
شبلونة
mnoshaaaaaa
عبدالله محمد الشهر
المهندس السبأي
الفصول الاربعة
rhm89
إسلام علي
العقاب الهرم
محبة رسول الله
تامر.
علي السبيعي
البحتري
عاطف مخلوف
سنا الأمل
أبا محمد
سنا الإسلام
بنت العراق الغالي
أميرة87
HARD MAN
mausa
م.وائل حسين
m66666677
laive
عاشقة تراب الاقصى
الشخيبي
المهندسة شجن
abo alafkar
فراج محمود
الكترومانو
المهندسه ريتاج
maae
خالد عسكر
gold_fire_engineer
د.محمد باشراحيل
م/أمل مصطفى كامل
fadel1400
منصور اليامي( مهندس رفيق توفيق )تحياتى الخاصه ​


----------



## اراس الكردي (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حقيقة شيئ يثلج الصدر ان نرى كل هذه التصاميم الجميلة من ابداع اخوتنا في الهندسة المعمارية

نبارك للاخ عبد الله فوز مشروعه الذي اعجبني كثيرا 
لكونه يجمع بين الحداثة و الاناقة وعدم المبالغة في التفاصيل
تصميم يبرز المشروع كمرفق حضاري مواكب للتطور

واقول لباقي الاخوة المهندسين ان مشاركتكم في هذه المسابقة هي خطوة متقدمة على طريق النجاح و التميز
فالانسان يصقل مواهبه عن طريق الاحتكاك بمن هم اكثر خبرة منه في مجالات الحياة كافة
وادعو باقي الاخوة من المهندسين المعماريين الى ابراز مواهبهم وعدم الخوف من خوض مسابقات التصميم
فهي مدرسة ستكتسبون فيها من الخبرة الكثير

وان شاء الله تكون هنالك مسابقات على غرار هذه المسابقة لباقي اقسام الهندسة في مقبل الايام

اكرر مباركتي للاخ عبد الله على فوزه بالمسابقة
واكرر مباركتي لباقي الاخوة على مشاركاتهم المتميزة والتي باذن الله ستفتح لهم ابواب النجاح على مصراعيها


----------



## a hoba (21 يونيو 2010)

تصميم أكثر من رائع ويستح أثر من جائزة


----------



## a hoba (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ساجي سرحان (21 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

مجهود فوق الرائع يستحقون أجمل التقييمات


----------



## الصبا (21 يونيو 2010)

Well done ,bravo:20:
عجبتنى اوى اول كتله انه استوحى الفكرة من عربة التسوق فى عمل الواجهة
واستخدمها بشكل بسيط غير معقد 
جزاكم الله خيراااااا وفى تقدم على طول ان شاء الله​


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (21 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## ميسون احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

تصميمات جميلة جدا


----------



## angel2009 (21 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك اخ عبدالله وبالفعل تصميم رائع وباسلوب راقي


----------



## Ayman (21 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك للفائزين ..تصاميم مميزة


----------



## mohabd28eg (21 يونيو 2010)

*الف مبروك اخ عبدالله وبالفعل تصميم رائع وباسلوب راقي​*
*تصميمات جميلة جدا*​


----------



## bryar (21 يونيو 2010)

تهانينا للفائز عبد الله الكثيري، ونتمنى للمشاركين في هذه المسابقة الفوز والتوفيق في مسابقات أخرى قادمة


----------



## nm1996ahzm (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندما طلب من الزملاء ومنا المشاركة في التصميم لم يكن ذلك من الواجبات المحتومة وانما كان طلبا لمن يرغب المشاركة فلماذا تتهكم ياهلالي على زملاؤك بانهم لم يشاركوا خوفا أو استهانة أرجو الاعتذار 0
تحياتي الى الأخ صاحب التصميم الفائز وعلى ذوقه الجميل والرفيع واهني اللجنة على دقة الاختيار وتحياتي الى الجميع 0


----------



## ma79 (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## fan fan (21 يونيو 2010)

عنجد تصميم رائع 

وعمل جميل جدا 

ياريت أقدر أعمل هيك 

يارب اتعلم زيكم 

وشكرا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (21 يونيو 2010)

تسلم الأيااااااااااااااااادي ومشكورين جميعاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد العادلى (21 يونيو 2010)

تصميم جامد


----------



## حبيبة الرحمان (21 يونيو 2010)

تصميم رائع جدا


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (21 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس ونتمني لك دوام التوفيق والتقدم.


----------



## أبو عبدو (21 يونيو 2010)

أشكر إطراءك على المشروع
والحقيقة فعلا أني قصرت بعض الشيء في التفاصيل وكان همي الفكرة الفلسفية للمشروع ولفت النظر
ولكنني ربما لم أعط للمشروع حقه يومين فقط
ةعلى كل حال مبروك للأخ عبد الله وتصميم جيد...


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 يونيو 2010)

تصاميم اكثر من رائعه


----------



## م/محمد حكور (21 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله
ربنا يجازيك خير
ويبارك فى حضرتك

وربنا يوفقك ياهندسه


----------



## نرمين احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

*تصميم راقى وبجد كلهم حلوين ومبروك للاخ عبد الله *​


----------



## مهندس علي الدجيلي (21 يونيو 2010)

تحية طيبة وبارك الله فيكم علئ هذه العمال الجميلة


----------



## نرمين احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الطموح انا (21 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايديكم على التصميم الحلو
دمتم بتالق وتقدم
تحياتي لكم وتقبلو تهنئتي لكم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (22 يونيو 2010)

جميييييييييييل...جميل يا ادريس.


----------



## خالد أبو عرب (22 يونيو 2010)

شي حلو يسلم هاليدين الله لايضيع لكم تعب


----------



## إبن جبير (22 يونيو 2010)

تهانينا للمهندس عبدالله الكثيري على الفوز وهو يستحق ذلك عن جدارة.
وتهانيا لبقية الأخوة المهندسين الحقيقة كلهم أبدعوا ، ماشاء الله أعمال طيبة.


----------



## رفيق توفيق (22 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

تحية تقدير ومُباركة للمهندس عبدالله، الذي يستحق عن جدارة المركز الأول، 

وأهنيء فيه ربط المشروع بوظيفته بشكل رائع حين اعتمدت الفكرة في شكلها العام على عربة التسوّق، مما منحت المركز طابعا ً متميزا ً بالذات حين تناغمت الخطوط والمستويات والألوان لتؤكد الفكرة وتجذب نظر المتسوّق أو المشاهد ..

وتلك فكرة رائعة حين اعتبر المشروع مركزا ً وليس مجموعة محلات خارجية كما فهمنا المشروع، 

والحقيقة أنني لم أعطِ المسابقة حقها حيث انني لم أنتبه لها إلا في اليومين الأخيرة من وقتها، ولكنني أعترف بإبداع وأحقية المبدع عبدالله وفكرته الجميلة ..

هي أيضا ً لجميع المشاركين من الزملاء المهندسين والمهندسات، والذين تجرّأوا على المشاركة طمعا ً في تطوير أنفسهم والارتقاء بخبراتهم والذي لن يكون إلا بخوض غمار المسابقة والمشاركة والمحاولة، فليس منا من هو كامل أو من وصل إلى خبرة ٍ يعتقد أنها كاكلة، أو العكس، من يرى في نفسه أنه أقل من المستوى، 

وأكاد أجزم بأن المهندس عبدالله حين شارك لم يكن يتوقع أن يكون الفائز الأول، حيث وفي قرارة نفسه يعتقد أن هنالك العديد من المبدعين أفضل منه، ولكنه أبى إلا أن يطرح مشاركته ليستفيد بمخالطة أولائك المبدعين ويتعلم منهم، وها هو قد حصل على مركزه الأول ,

أكرر تهنئتي للمهندس عبدالله، وجميع من شارك لامتلاكهم الثقة بأنفسهم والرغبة في التعلم والاستفادة، 

وللجميع أطيب تحياتي.. ( مهندس رفيق توفيق ) ( اللا ستشارات دار الر ياض ) (وتحياتى الخاصه للجميع )

(الجوال الخاص ) ( 0540581814 ) وسبحات الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## صلاح الفهد (22 يونيو 2010)

مبارك للفائز وحظاً أوفر لكل المشاركين


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (22 يونيو 2010)

حاجه طيبه


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (22 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك وبالفعل تصميم رائع.


----------



## بودى59 (22 يونيو 2010)

تصميم رائع 
تسم ايديه


----------



## سمير شربك (22 يونيو 2010)

تصاميم رائعه


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف مبروك للفائز وحظ اوفر للمشاركين فى المرات القادمة
وتمنياتى للملتقى بدوام التقدم والرقى وعمل العديد من مثل هذه المسابقات
وتقديم افكار جديدة تساعد على الابتكار والابداع


----------



## mssa (22 يونيو 2010)

تصميم مميز


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2010)

تصميم رائع جداً جداً جداً 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## m.alkhdour (22 يونيو 2010)

ارجو عرض مشاركتي للاستفاده من راي زملائي المهندسين و شكرا


----------



## m.alkhdour (22 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ان لا يكون هنالك اي تحيز لمشاركة كون المشارك من دولة اخرى 
راجيا عرض مشاركتي وشكرا


----------



## جبرائيل (22 يونيو 2010)

لا شلت يمينك عزيزي الفائز "عن جدارة " وفقك الله وبارك فيك ولك وجعل جميع أعمالك في سبيل الله ثم في سبيل النهوض والرقي للشعب العربي والوطن العربي في أي مكان .
كذلك احيي بقية التصاميم المميزة جدا والتي كانت بها لمسات سحرية واتمنى لهم حظا أوفر في مسابقات وتصاميم قادمة


----------



## ناجي الطريسي (22 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي عبد الله وانشالله تكمل طريقك في نجاحات أكبر ومسابقات أهم...


----------



## عراقية الاصل (22 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك يارب دائما تكونون من الفائزين بالدنيا والاخرة .......ماشاءالله تصميم حلو كثير بسيط وبيه فكرة جميلة
ربي يوفق الجميع


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (23 يونيو 2010)

لكم السلام جميعا .......

مشاركات جميلة جدا , ولكن الفائز يستحقه عن جدارة ودون اى مجاملة .

الفكرة قمة المسؤلية الى الامام يا شباب


----------



## maghmoor (23 يونيو 2010)

مبروووووووك للفائز وحظ اوفر للمتسابقين في المنافسات القادمة والاهم المشاركة وتاكيد الحضور للاستفادة والتطوير!


----------



## رفيق توفيق (23 يونيو 2010)

محبكم مهندس رفيق توفيق قسم عمارة ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

تحية تقدير ومُباركة للمهندس ( عبدالله، الذي يستحق عن جدارة المركز الأول،) 

وأهنيء فيه ربط المشروع بوظيفته بشكل رائع حين اعتمدت الفكرة في شكلها العام على عربة التسوّق، مما منحت المركز طابعا ً متميزا ً بالذات حين تناغمت الخطوط والمستويات والألوان لتؤكد الفكرة وتجذب نظر المتسوّق أو المشاهد ..

وتلك فكرة رائعة حين اعتبر المشروع مركزا ً وليس مجموعة محلات خارجية كما فهمنا المشروع، 

والحقيقة أنني لم أعطِ المسابقة حقها حيث انني لم أنتبه لها إلا في اليومين الأخيرة من وقتها، ولكنني أعترف بإبداع وأحقية المبدع عبدالله وفكرته الجميلة ..

هي أيضا ً لجميع المشاركين من الزملاء المهندسين والمهندسات، والذين تجرّأوا على المشاركة طمعا ً في تطوير أنفسهم والارتقاء بخبراتهم والذي لن يكون إلا بخوض غمار المسابقة والمشاركة والمحاولة، فليس منا من هو كامل أو من وصل إلى خبرة ٍ يعتقد أنها كاكلة، أو العكس، من يرى في نفسه أنه أقل من المستوى، 

وأكاد أجزم بأن المهندس عبدالله حين شارك لم يكن يتوقع أن يكون الفائز الأول، حيث وفي قرارة نفسه يعتقد أن هنالك العديد من المبدعين أفضل منه، ولكنه أبى إلا أن يطرح مشاركته ليستفيد بمخالطة أولائك المبدعين ويتعلم منهم، وها هو قد حصل على مركزه الأول ,

أكرر تهنئتي للمهندس عبدالله، وجميع من شارك لامتلاكهم الثقة بأنفسهم والرغبة في التعلم والاستفادة، 

وللجميع أطيب تحياتي. (.مهندس رفيق توفيق قسم عمارة ) وتحياتى الخالصه للجميع


----------



## رفيق توفيق (23 يونيو 2010)

مهدكم تحياتى للجمعى الملتق المهندسين العرب الاول فى الملكه العربيه السعوديه العاصمه منطقة الرياض فى المشاركه الحلوة منكم وتعامل معى المهندسين والمتبادل بين بعضينواخذ الفكره المفهمه بينهم والراى والمساعدة اخوكم مهندس رفيق توفيق قسم عمارة​


----------



## maghmoor (23 يونيو 2010)

*تحذير من برمجيات خبيثة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحذير من مصدر غير محدد الا اني اثناء تصفحي لمسابقة العمارة4 الصفحة الخامسة ظهرت لي رسالة من المتصفح Google chrome تقول الموقع يحتوي على عناصر برمجيات خبيثة من almonamasr.jeeran.com .
اطلب من ادارة المنتدى التحقق والتوجيه بما يلزم خاصة وان هذا الامر تكرر معي عدة مرات
اسال الله التوفيق للجميع!


----------



## tamersab (23 يونيو 2010)

اخ عبد الله الف مبروك 
والواجهات جميلة وفيها أفكار جديدة


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 يونيو 2010)

مليون مبروك تصميم رائع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ،، 
أورد الاخ محمد ملاحظة مهمة ،، اود التأكيد عليها ،، وهي اننا في هذا الملتقى لا ننظر الى المهندس المشارك من أين ،، فهو ملتقى للمهندسين العرب جميعا أينما كانوا ،، وليس هناك تحيز للمكان او المنشأ مهما كان ،، نحن هنا لا نعرف بعضنا البعض ، ولا يهمنا إلا المعرفة الجيدة والحكمة ضالتنا نستقيها من اي مكان ومن اي مصدر ،، فلنبتعد عن الاقليمية ونركز على هدف شبكة المهندسين العرب وهو تجاوز الحدود التي فصلتنا عن بعض لنجعل من الشبكة قناة للتواصل وتبادل الخبرات والمعارف. وهو ما أحسب اننا جميعنا ننشد هذا الهدف وما رأيت الجميع يؤكد عليه.

نعم ،، هناك ثلاث مشاركات لم تُدرج بعد وهي مشاركات جميلة ورائعه ،، مشاركة الاخ محمد بالاضافة الى مشاركة الاخ يامن والاخت غفران ،، والسبب يرجع الى عدم قدرتي من جهازي الذي اعمل عليه على فتح ملفاتهم التي ارسلوها ،، علما انني قد اطلعت عليها من جهاز آخر ،، وسوف اعود للمحاولة مرة أخرى ، ولو إستطاع (محمد ، يامن ، غفران) إرسال مشاركاتهم على شكل صور مفصلة حتى أتمكن من إدراجها بسهولة ،، ولو كان في ذلك كلفة عليهم.

أشكر للجميع مداخلاتهم ، وأتمنى أن نتفحص المشاركات ونكتب ما نراه عنها ، لأن الهدف ليس فقط شكر المشاركين ، ولكن ايضا لتزويدهم بالاراء التي ربما أفادتهم في تجاربهم اللاحقة .. مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## يامن إدلبي (23 يونيو 2010)

*الاستاذ فيصل*

لقد قمت بارسال مشاركتي مرة أخرى أرجو عرضها 
كما ارجو من الاخوة الزوار نقد العمل نقدا بناء كي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 يونيو 2010)

أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس يامن والمهندسة غفران على سرعة الاستجابة ،، وانبه الى أنه تم إدراج مشاركتيهما في الصفحة الاولى من هذا الموضوع ،، كما اتوجه بالدعوة للمهندس محمد لإعادة إرسال مشاركته على نسق صور ،، مع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## الهام ابراهيم (23 يونيو 2010)

احب ان اهنى اخى العزيز عبد الله عن تصميمة الاممتاز وتسلم ايدك و التخيل الرائع اسال الله لك التوفيق 
من شمس النهار


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

والله مسابقة رائعة


----------



## بوشناق (23 يونيو 2010)

نبارك للاخ عبدالله على المشروع المتميز من مهندس متميز


----------



## m.alkhdour (23 يونيو 2010)

اعتذ اذا تم فهم الرسالة خطاء 
وشكرا لجواب المنصف و الجميل سوف اقوم باعادة ارسال الاميل قريبا
شكرا


----------



## عبد الناصر جاسم صا (23 يونيو 2010)

تصميم رائع ويبدو ان من صمم تلك لم ياتي الا من خبرة متراكمة فبارك الله بكم


----------



## برنسيسة الجامعة (23 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

مبروووك للفائزين


----------



## القريشي2010 (23 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك اخي عبدالله 


على هذه التصاميم الجميلة


----------



## رفيق توفيق (23 يونيو 2010)

اخوكم ومحبكم مهندس رفيق توفيق قسم عمارة هدكم للجميع ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

تحية تقدير ومُباركة للمهندس عبدالله، الذي يستحق عن جدارة المركز الأول، 

وأهنيء فيه ربط المشروع بوظيفته بشكل رائع حين اعتمدت الفكرة في شكلها العام على عربة التسوّق، مما منحت المركز طابعا ً متميزا ً بالذات حين تناغمت الخطوط والمستويات والألوان لتؤكد الفكرة وتجذب نظر المتسوّق أو المشاهد ..

وتلك فكرة رائعة حين اعتبر المشروع مركزا ً وليس مجموعة محلات خارجية كما فهمنا المشروع، 

والحقيقة أنني لم أعطِ المسابقة حقها حيث انني لم أنتبه لها إلا في اليومين الأخيرة من وقتها، ولكنني أعترف بإبداع وأحقية المبدع عبدالله وفكرته الجميلة ..

هي أيضا ً لجميع المشاركين من الزملاء المهندسين والمهندسات، والذين تجرّأوا على المشاركة طمعا ً في تطوير أنفسهم والارتقاء بخبراتهم والذي لن يكون إلا بخوض غمار المسابقة والمشاركة والمحاولة، فليس منا من هو كامل أو من وصل إلى خبرة ٍ يعتقد أنها كاكلة، أو العكس، من يرى في نفسه أنه أقل من المستوى، 

وأكاد أجزم بأن المهندس عبدالله حين شارك لم يكن يتوقع أن يكون الفائز الأول، حيث وفي قرارة نفسه يعتقد أن هنالك العديد من المبدعين أفضل منه، ولكنه أبى إلا أن يطرح مشاركته ليستفيد بمخالطة أولائك المبدعين ويتعلم منهم، وها هو قد حصل على مركزه الأول ,

أكرر تهنئتي للمهندس عبدالله، وجميع من شارك لامتلاكهم الثقة بأنفسهم والرغبة في التعلم والاستفادة، 

وللجميع أطيب تحياتي..

م. رفيق توفيق قسم عمارة وتحياتى للجميع ومحبكم والله يعلم


----------



## ROZE1 (23 يونيو 2010)

التهاني والموفقية للجميع على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## نور الجزائرية (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ما شاء الله تصاميم ممتازة راقية ...ألف مبروك أخانا عبد الله على الفوز و فعلا كان تصميمك رائعا الى جانب كل التصاميم التي لا تخير عن بعضها البعض ..و لكن ليسمحلي كل الاخوة و الاخوات المشاركين و المشاركات بهذه المسابقة لأسألهم أين الجانب الاسلامي من هذه التصاميم ألا يجدر بنا التفنن فيه و اعادة ظهوره الى الواقع عوض ما نلجأ الى تصاميم غربية بحثة .


----------



## alromancy (23 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء اللة كما لو انك تقول اعط كل ذي حق حقة وانت( اخي الكثير) مارست وعبرت عن ذلك بشكل ينم عن عمق فهمك للموقع وعن خيال واسع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, التصميم بارعوممتاز وهو بمثابة هدية للزملاء 
الى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..


----------



## كهربائية 2007 (24 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك للأخ عبدالله الكثيري ،ومشاركات جيدة وماهب ثميتة للمشاركين ونمنالكم الحظ الأوفر في المسابقات القادمة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (24 يونيو 2010)

تصاميم جميلة ورائعة ونهنيء الاخ عبدالله بالفوز على تصميمة الجميل والرائع بل اكثر من رائع ويجذب النظر وله ابعاد خيالية خلابه


----------



## enghassan555 (24 يونيو 2010)

فكره جميله ومسابقه رائعه ومبروك ابو عبد الله عن جداره فهونصميم جميل وتنفيذه من الناحيه العملييه سهل وقوى فى نفس الوقت ومبروك مره أخرى وننتظر المزيد


----------



## mohamed hassan bak (24 يونيو 2010)

المسابقة جميلة و المشروعات المقدمة متميزة و المشروع الفائز أكثر المشروعات منطقية و ألف مبروك للأخ عبدالله الفائز و دوما في تقدم بإذن الله 


أخوك محمد بكر


----------



## رائد العالي (24 يونيو 2010)

ماشاءالله تابارك الله 


والله روووووووووواعه 


مع تحياتي لكم بي التوفيق


----------



## EngMuhamad (24 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## طالب فلسطيني (24 يونيو 2010)

*التصميم رائع جدا 
الموهبة والخبرة عندك واضحة 
ربي يصونك
*


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (24 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الف مبروك للاخ الفائز 
وجزى الله خيرا الاخوة الآخرين المشاركين


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (24 يونيو 2010)

The best design in my opinion is for engineer mona elbehery


----------



## حسونه2010م (24 يونيو 2010)

الله اكبر علي روعة التصميم والله شيئ جميل جدا جدا نشكركم اخواننا علي هذه الابداعات


----------



## صلاح العمارى (24 يونيو 2010)

تحياتى اليكم


----------



## رفيق توفيق (24 يونيو 2010)

* مهندس رفيق توفيق تحيانى نقديم الكم تهانى ألف مبروك أخي عبد الله وانشالله تكمل طريقك في نجاحات أكبر ومسابقات أهم...
أرجو من جميع المشاركين في المنتدى معماريين وطلاب ومشرفين توجيه النقد الذي يرونه للمشروع الذي قدمته في سبيل تطوير حفيظتي المعمارية
أسعد بأي تعليق وأستفيد من أي رأي... 
هاني السلقينيوهدكم للجميع ومحبكم وتحيتى الخالصهالمهندسين والعالمين والتطوير الحاصل *​


----------



## جمال رابح (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله لصور (7 يوليو 2010)

الأخ عبدالله الكثيري الف الف مبروك
فعلا" أفضل تصميم وأفضل فكرة نلتها عن جدارة , تصميم يحاكي روح الأبداع فيك

هنئ لك هذا النصر 

وما أقدر اقول الأ :


سملت يمينك وبيض الله وجهك




اخوك : م/ عبدالله


----------



## الابداع555 (8 يوليو 2010)

قمه فى الحداثة وقوة التصميم الرقيق والسات القوبة


----------



## م.حمزة الطيب (9 يوليو 2010)

حفظكم الله جميعا وشكرا لكم على الفائدة


----------



## arch_hamada (14 يوليو 2010)

لك خالص الاحترام والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## yusufomer (14 يوليو 2010)

والله الموضوع ده فى غاية الروعه المعمارية وانا اهنئك عليه اخى واتمنى من كل قلبى ان يوفقك الله فى طريقك المهنى الى السمو العالى وشكرا


----------



## yusufomer (14 يوليو 2010)

اطلب من اخوانى المهندسين ان يرسلو لى بعض الرسومات المعماريه والمدنية حتى اكون على اطلاع 
وجزاكم الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## عبــــــادي (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اكرر شكري للأخوان والاعضاء الذين لايزالو يهنؤن باستمرار 
وبارك الله فيكم

واحب ان اوجه رسالة شكر على وجه الخصوص للمشرفين القائمين على المسابقة 

و بالاضافة الى مالك المشروع الراعي الأول للمسابقة والذي قام بأيصال الجائزة لي 

وارسالها عن طريق الحساب البنكي :20:

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم في المشروع وبأنتظار رؤية المشروع عالواقع ......

والى المزيد من المسابقات والمزيد من الرقي والتقدم ...


في أمان الله


----------



## شوكت البدر (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايليا (21 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبروك للأخ عبدالله الكثيري التميز و الإبداع بالفكرة و التصميم الخلاق 
و ألف مبروك للمشاركين مساهماتهم الجيدة
و مبروك للملتقى قدرته على نبش المواهب الكامنة
و إلى مزيد بإذن الله


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

المشاركات حلوه وتصاميم ممتازه واعجبني التصميم الاخير جدا


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

الف مبروك للاخ عبد الله الكثيري تصميم ممتاز ورائع


----------



## ابوليان2003 (26 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله الكل ابدع وتهانينا للفائز


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (27 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبارك للفائز 
فعلا مجهود يستحق الفوز 
موفقين جميعا


----------



## raed911 (27 يوليو 2010)

تصاميم جميلة , وبارك الله فيكم , ومبروك لأخونا عبد الله الفوز ...

تحياتي ...


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (28 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا التصميم الفائز ، تسلم ايدك اخ عبد الله الكثيري و الف الف مبروك 
و سلم مجهود المشاركين 
وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## g-f (31 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

لماذا لا تقدموا شهادات تقدير للمشاركين وشكرا


----------



## عبيدة الرشيد (31 يوليو 2010)

الف مبروك للأخ عبد الله الكثيري الحقيقة تصميم مميز واتمنى التوفيق لبقية المتسابقين


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

ألف مبروك للأخ عبدالله تصميم جدا رائع وواجهة مميزة
أحب أقول للاخ يامن أدلبي أن تصميمه جدا عجبني صراحة الله يوفقك وتقدم المزيد من التصاميم الرائعة


----------



## يامن إدلبي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا أخي الكريم 
لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## ادور (10 أغسطس 2010)

مبروك ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## vulture1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي عبد الله وانشالله تكمل طريقك في نجاحات أكبر ومسابقات أهم...


----------



## Hamed Shabbara (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشاركة الاخت غفران المصري

روعة وكل التصميمات بجد تحفة


----------



## asleepy (27 أغسطس 2010)

مبروك لنا جميعا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (20 سبتمبر 2010)

وصلتني صور الواجهة أثناء وبعد التنفيذ ،، صحيح ان الصور ليست عالية الوضوح كما ينبغي ، لكني سأعمل على تنسيقها ورفعها هنا ،، وهي مثال على تنفيذ التصاميم الهندسية ،، إنتظرونا قريبا .....


----------



## عبــــــادي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
نحن متلهفين لرؤية الواجهة بعد التنفيذ

بأنتظار الدكتور فيصل آملا ان يتم الرفع باقرب وقت 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك للاخ عبدالله وتصميم جميل


----------



## preety woman (23 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة واجهة محلات ادريس رهييييبة والله ماشاء الله .. وكمان فكرة الدوائر واستخدام الالوان الاحمر والرمادي حلو مرة تسلم ياباش مهندس


----------



## mostafa866 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كل شئ مبارك فنان من ظينة الكبار


----------



## معمارية جادة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أهني جميع الاخوة الفائزين وأتمنى لهم التفوق


----------



## Abadi02 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبدع وتصميم جميل جدا
يوفقك الله
تحياااتى*


----------



## احمد حسن علام (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروووك وتصميم جميل احسست انه مصمم له حس فنى*​


----------



## dr-karim (2 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على هده التصماميم ......................ومشكور صاحب الفكرة


----------



## عدنان المالح (17 أغسطس 2011)

انا اسف اني اقول لكم التصميمات اضعف مما كنت اتوقع


----------

